# Any stores/trade shows in Milwaukee, Wisconsin



## jrstobbe (Apr 20, 2008)

I live in Milwaukee, WI and am very interested in starting up my own t-shirt business. I was woundering if there were any trade shows coming to my area or better yet, any retail stores that make and sell their own t-shirts?


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Justin,

There are a few that will be in Chicago this summer.

ISS - Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Schaumburg

ASI - The ASI Show Chicago • July 22-24, 2008


----------

